# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Fukushima cuatro años después

## Jonasino

> Martes, 10 Marzo 2015 
>     Última actualización: Martes, 10 Marzo 2015 
> 
> Foro de la Industria Nuclear Española ha publicado un informe de prensa que resume la situación actual de Fukushima, cuatro años después del accidente. Este documento recoge los avances que se han logrado en el emplazamiento, así como los objetivos y trabajos pendientes para desmantelar las seis unidades de Fukushima Daiichi.
> 
> El informe de prensa elaborado por Foro Nuclear, con fuentes de información oficiales como el OIEA, el organismo regulador japonés, Tepco o el NEI, recoge los hitos más importantes logrados desde el accidente, así como las medidas pendientes a medio plazo. Hasta la fecha, lo trabajadores han conseguido estabilizar los reactores y llevarlos a parada fría, construir un edificio sísmicamente reforzado anexo al edificio del reactor 4, extraer el combustible gastado de la unidad 4 o comenzar con los trabajos de construcción de un muro entre el océano y el emplazamiento para evitar que agua radiactiva llegue al mar. 
> 
> Fukushima inspeccion OIEALa Agencia Regulatoria Nuclear japonesa, la NRA, señala que una de las cuestiones clave pendientes es gestionar el agua contaminada como resultado de su utilización para la refrigeración de los reactores. También ofrece fechas-objetivo para la extracción del combustible nuclear gastado y quiere tener información exacta del interior de las instalaciones dañadas. 
> 
> El informe también cuenta con una valoración de Foro Nuclear en el aniversario del accidente de Fukushima, ocurrido un 11 de marzo de 2011.




Fuente: Foro nuclear

----------


## NoRegistrado

Hombre, yo entiendo a los del lobby nuclear de FORO NUCLEAR porque Fukushima les desmonta el kiosko.
Pero hablar como si lo de Fukushima estuviera controlado tal y como lo dicen ellos con lo de llevarlos a "parada fría", que ni siquiera casi en funcionamiento normal se hubiera podido alcanzar, es faltar a la verdad.

 Los reactores, lo que queda de ellos, alguno está vertiendo corión, y diariamente salen 400 toneladas de agua contaminada hacia el Océano Pacífico.
http://resumenesdesdefukushima.blogs...l-domingo.html

O sea, que de controlado, vamos a dejarlo.

Hoy mismo ha salido un físico ya conocido en un informativo, y ha dicho que quedan al menos 30 años de trabajo directo y ni se sabe para tenerlo todo controlado.


Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## termopar

El verdadero tema es que cuando se calculan costes de energía, no se estima en realidad un percance de este tipo, y acabamos pagándolo todos y con creces. Pero en cuantas ocasiones se nos ha vendido que el coste de la energía nuclear es la más barata. La compañía de fukushima, en cuanto ocurrió, se declaró en quiebra y a pagar los japoneses el accidente, y por décadas.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Por décadas?. Más bien al menos por siglos.

Lo que yo no he logrado encontrar es si los 60.000 euros diarios que se paga a Francia por guardar los residuos nucleares que no están el las propias centrales españolas, o el cementerio nuclear que se va a construir en Cuenca o lo que cuesta que Enresa desmantele la nuclear de Zorita está contabilizado como coste de ese tipo de energía.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

Informe completo de Foro nuclear:

Fukushima_y_valoración_Foro_Nuclear_informe_prensa_10_marzo_2015.pdf

----------

F. Lázaro (12-mar-2015)

----------


## termopar

> Por décadas?. Más bien al menos por siglos.
> 
> Lo que yo no he logrado encontrar es si los 60.000 euros diarios que se paga a Francia por guardar los residuos nucleares que no están el las propias centrales españolas, o el cementerio nuclear que se va a construir en Cuenca o lo que cuesta que Enresa desmantele la nuclear de Zorita está contabilizado como coste de ese tipo de energía.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Quizás este documento te clarifique un poco:

http://www.observaelmercadoelectrico....html#go_index

----------

NoRegistrado (12-mar-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Quizás este documento te clarifique un poco:
> 
> http://www.observaelmercadoelectrico....html#go_index


Lo que se sospechaba... Muchas gracias.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Meto éste artículo por aquí.

Parece que el combustible fundido de uno de los reactores está fuera del vaso de contención.
 Pufff, no está tan controlado como dicen. Y los otros reactores parece que llevan el mismo camino.

http://enenews.com/images-show-fuel-...medium=twitter

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

Te recomiendo una película: "El sindrome de China"

----------


## termopar

Mas información al respecto:

http://elpais.com/elpais/2015/03/23/...69_222169.html

Aún no saben ni donde está el combustible derretido. Y de momento ya se han gastado casi *1500 millones de euros "de las arcas públicas"* 

Serán no menos de 40 años para desmantelar la central

----------


## NoRegistrado

Todavía recuerdo al Profesor Julio Rodríguez, catedrático de Física, cuando le ridiculizaban ante su magnifica explicación desde el CSIC. Le decían que el núcleo no se había fundido, que era un agorero:


Luego parte 2.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

